# Places to dine/chill/have fun



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

Alight guys and gals 

I finally arrive in Cairo next month and wanted to see where my fellow expatforum.com chums go to dine, chill out and have fun. Things like restaurants, bars and the like. 

So where do you go to hang out? have you a special place you've found that you like, why not tell us about it? What's your "regular" place like and why do you prefer it there?

Once I'm in Cairo I will be creating a blog and would love some input from fellow expats, things like tips and stuff you've learned whilst living here.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

elrasho said:


> Alight guys and gals
> 
> I finally arrive in Cairo next month and wanted to see where my fellow expatforum.com chums go to dine, chill out and have fun. Things like restaurants, bars and the like.
> 
> ...


If I am out with friends or family who haven't been to Cairo before, I will take them to Khan el Khalili (the souk). It's always really busy and although I never buy anything, it's nice to wander round the stalls. There's a cafe in the souk called El Feshawi which is apparently the oldest cafe in Cairo. It's been open 24 hours a day for the last 200 years. It's not a peaceful way to drink your tea but it's definitely lively. Afterwards we will usually go for fiteer (a type of Egyptian pizza). Anyone I have taken there has loved it.

I think my favourite place to go to though is Al Azhar park. There is so little greenery in Cairo that when you go to the park, it feels like you have left Cairo. It's great to just sit there watching Egyptian families (who are usually watching us!). There are some nice cafes and restaurants. I love climbing the observation point on top of a small hill in the park - if you go there at sunset, the view over Cairo is great and you can hear the sound of the azan rippling through the city.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

My two favourite places in Cairo to dine/chill are TGI Friday's in Maadi or Giza. I just love sitting by the river 

I'm not very Cairo acquainted though so there are probably much better things to do!!


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Sam said:


> My two favourite places in Cairo to dine/chill are TGI Friday's in Maadi or Giza. I just love sitting by the river
> 
> I'm not very Cairo acquainted though so there are probably much better things to do!!


I don't think I have seen TGI Fridays in Cairo! Is it hideously expensive like Hard Rock Cafe - I went to Hard Rock in Cairo for someones birthday and I think it must have been one of the most expensive meals I have ever eaten considering what I had

But I agree, I love going to places that overlook the Nile


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Beatle said:


> I don't think I have seen TGI Fridays in Cairo! Is it hideously expensive like Hard Rock Cafe - I went to Hard Rock in Cairo for someones birthday and I think it must have been one of the most expensive meals I have ever eaten considering what I had
> 
> But I agree, I love going to places that overlook the Nile


It used to be "reasonably" expensive, I wouldn't say hideously so. You could get a burger meal for around 30 EGP. But the TGI branches in Sharm have recently hiked up their prices making it hideously expensive, so if the Cairo branches followed suit, then it is 

The Giza branch is on a boat near to the Four Seasons Hotel, and the Maadi branch is near to the Sofitel hotel. Both have outdoor seating areas with Shisha - and Maadi branch was always full of Americans whenever I went, so I'd say a good bet for meeting expats!!


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Sam said:


> The Giza branch is on a boat near to the Four Seasons Hotel, and the Maadi branch is near to the Sofitel hotel. Both have outdoor seating areas with Shisha - and Maadi branch was always full of Americans whenever I went, so I'd say a good bet for meeting expats!!


Actually I have seen the one on the boat but I've never been. Everything seems so expensive now anyway when you are converting from GBP since the exchange rate is not as good as it use to be


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Beatle said:


> Actually I have seen the one on the boat but I've never been. Everything seems so expensive now anyway when you are converting from GBP since the exchange rate is not as good as it use to be


Ahhh, if you look at it in terms of GBP then eating out now is VERY expensive. Equivalent UK prices have more or less doubled since I arrived with inflation and rate drops. It used to be about as expensive cooking for myself as eating out, but not any more


----------



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

I'l be giving TGI's a try  Has anyone been to any of these: Cairo Restaurants Guide - Latest Reviews about Restaurants in Egypt


----------



## starchief (Dec 4, 2009)

I'd go a couple of doors down from TGI's in Maadi to Grand Cafe. Wider views over the River, with pied kingfisher's bombing down and egret's standing their ground. Actually, I'd go to Bukhara's Indian restaurant first, then to Grand Cafe for afterwards.

Can't stand khan-el-khalili but unfortunately everyone wants to go to it. Too crowded for me. Best Egyptian food I've had in a restaurant is Felfela on Talat Harb Street.

For shisha I'd recommend einab fackr (premium grape) or mooz fackr (premium banana, which seems pretty new).

Some nice coffee houses over on the west side of Zamalek, plus the Saqia el Sawy Cultural Wheel has some nice places to sit.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

The Ace Club in Maadi is loads of fun. A lot of UK expats. You can get pork chops on Fridays and Sundays. The drinks are cheap, and I have liked everything I've eaten there. They have a pizza oven, so will cook it on certain days. It may not be the typical place to hang out, but overall I quite like it.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

starchief said:


> Best Egyptian food I've had in a restaurant is Felfela on Talat Harb Street.
> 
> For shisha I'd recommend einab fackr (premium grape) or mooz fackr (premium banana, which seems pretty new).
> 
> Some nice coffee houses over on the west side of Zamalek, plus the Saqia el Sawy Cultural Wheel has some nice places to sit.


I like Felfela but whenever I go, it seems to be filled with tourists. Egyptians always go about Abou El Sid in Zamalek and say the food is like home cooked food. It's not bad but I always feel a little underwhelmed with the food as if it hasn't lived up to the great hype.

I don't smoke shisha but everyone always orders apple flavour when I go out with them


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

We always enjoy going to Fish Market, in Giza. Its on a boat on the Nile (same one as the Grand Cafe and near TGI, I think) so in a cool location looking towards Zamalek - and the Cairo Tower lit up at night looks great. Its not a flashy place by any means but we always take visitors there and they all enjoy it.

You go and select your fish from the ice display and its then cooked to order. It always has very good, fresh fish and as someone who has experienced more than her fair share of the Cairo curse / Pharaoah's revenge / Tuts trots in my time here I've never had a bad experience 

You can also take your own wine with you and they only charge about 40LE for the corkage .... much better if you have some international wines at home.

I hear the one in Maadi is not particularly good though so we always stick to the Giza one.


----------



## Karena (Nov 3, 2009)

*Dogs*



Beatle said:


> If I am out with friends or family who haven't been to Cairo before, I will take them to Khan el Khalili (the souk). It's always really busy and although I never buy anything, it's nice to wander round the stalls. There's a cafe in the souk called El Feshawi which is apparently the oldest cafe in Cairo. It's been open 24 hours a day for the last 200 years. It's not a peaceful way to drink your tea but it's definitely lively. Afterwards we will usually go for fiteer (a type of Egyptian pizza). Anyone I have taken there has loved it.
> 
> I think my favourite place to go to though is Al Azhar park. There is so little greenery in Cairo that when you go to the park, it feels like you have left Cairo. It's great to just sit there watching Egyptian families (who are usually watching us!). There are some nice cafes and restaurants. I love climbing the observation point on top of a small hill in the park - if you go there at sunset, the view over Cairo is great and you can hear the sound of the azan rippling through the city.


Beatle, can you take dogs in Al Azhar Park?


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Karena said:


> Beatle, can you take dogs in Al Azhar Park?


I honestly don't know. I have never noticed any there.


----------

